# Buying a CO2 reactor



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Heyhey! I'm shopping for a not-DIY CO2 reactor, not too expensive.

Saw these on ebay: Ever heard of them? any good?

Aquamagic 









Ebay


----------

